# Fluval FX4 media options



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey guys, I just got an fx4 and was wanting some opinions. I, of course have the media that came with it, but I also have the following; Purigen, Matrix, and the white polishing pad for the FX series. Was wondering if you would use any or all of these, and where would you put them in the filter?
Thanks!


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

I use Matrix. When I first installed it, I had a huge PH crash that shouldn't have occurred. The only thing I added to the system was my canister, which I used existing media plus Matrix to. I didn't add or remove water, or anything like that. I haven't heard of that being a routine occurrence, but it is something to be aware of and have some baking soda on hand if your pH suddenly drops 2 points like mine did.

Past that, I use crushed aragonite, and a few ceramic donuts (they were seed material a few filters previous and have survived!) and an extra layer of polishing material in my Cascade 1200.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

abynum1 said:


> I also have the following; Purigen, Matrix, and the white polishing pad for the FX series. Was wondering if you would use any or all of these, and where would you put them in the filter?


The bio-media that comes with the filter is probably fine but if there is room more bio-media(matrix) won't hurt anything. Personally, I use purigen when there is something in the water I want to remove but not all the time. A lot of people run it all the time. It is just a matter of personal preference. The fine polishing media will remove small particulate matter from the tank so I would only use it if you have stuff floating around in there after running the filter for a couple of days. Alternatively a lot of people use a secondary HOB filter to remove the fine particulate.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

For advice on future biomedia... Matrix and denitrate work pretty well when used properly, but in a canister filter it is worth absolutely nothing to remove nitrate because the flow rate is much too high. I use it in reactors with a small fountain pump flowing less than 50 gph. You'd be much better off buying bio rings or lava rock because it's cheaper and just as effective if not more so as a biomedia.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> For advice on future biomedia... Matrix and denitrate work pretty well when used properly, but in a canister filter it is worth absolutely nothing to remove nitrate because the flow rate is much too high. I use it in reactors with a small fountain pump flowing less than 50 gph. You'd be much better off buying bio rings or lava rock because it's cheaper and just as effective if not more so as a biomedia.


This has been our experience. Good advice.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I would layer as follows in order of 1st to touch water to last, rough filter sponge, thin layer of polyfil, bio media, purigen, polishing pad


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I would layer as follows in order of 1st to touch water to last, rough filter sponge, thin layer of polyfil, bio media, purigen, polishing pad


We set our filters up where the bio-media is the last thing water touches.

Lava rock makes for excellent bio-media. If it is to large, you can break it into smaller pieces.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah I know and I gave the same advice to put the biomedia last on another thread and do the same on my own sump and canisters lol. I was having a senior moment and I'm not even there yet!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Polishing pads in an FX model will clog fast.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Polishing pads in an FX model will clog fast.


Very fast indeed!!! This is why we do not use them at all.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Which is why I have no fine mechanical filtration in my sump at all! I got tired of constantly adjusting the flow rate to maintain the right level in the display and went to using a canister filter for that duty. Anyway, that being said, polyfil should be sufficient to remove most fine particulate and is a lot cheaper than polishing pads. Doesn't clog up quite as quickly but should be changed once a month at least IMO


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have had my "4" running about 2 months now. It is set up the same as my 5's and 6's. I let the wrap around sponges handle mechanical, the baskets are as full as possible of ceramics.This filter is full of Fluval Biomax, as are most of the others. Some Matrix in the mix as well, not sure which filter has it,lol. No other pads or floss that would precipitate opening the can too soon. Another month or so I will open it up, see how its doing.


----------



## mbuna_territory (Jan 18, 2016)

Matrix, purigen, and filter floss for the win.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I have bio max in the first two baskets then floss, purigen and a carbon pad in the third. I clean it about every six weeks. Water stays crystal and flow doesn't seem to decrease at all.


----------

